# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Koiramäen bussi

## aki

Kävin viikonloppuna Turussa ja Kauppatorin laidalla seisoi punaiseksi teipattu tai maalattu Auto Anderssonin nivelbussi jonka etulinjakilvessä luki JUHO. Auton rekisteri oli ATJ-272. Sisällä näytti olevan samanlaiset vihreät keinonahkapäällysteiset penkit kuin oli ex-HKL 8500:kin. Kyseessä on ilmeisesti jokin entinen HKL:n tai STA:n nivel, mikähän on auton vm.? Entä milloin bussi on Turkuun päätynyt ja onko se ainoastaan kesäisin kiertoajelubussina?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kävin viikonloppuna Turussa ja Kauppatorin laidalla seisoi punaiseksi teipattu tai maalattu Auto Anderssonin nivelbussi jonka etulinjakilvessä luki JUHO. Auton rekisteri oli ATJ-272. Sisällä näytti olevan samanlaiset vihreät keinonahkapäällysteiset penkit kuin oli ex-HKL 8500:kin. Kyseessä on ilmeisesti jokin entinen HKL:n tai STA:n nivel, mikähän on auton vm.? Entä milloin bussi on Turkuun päätynyt ja onko se ainoastaan kesäisin kiertoajelubussina?


Vastaan nyt vain auton alkuperän osalta.
ATJ-272 valmistui  vuoden 1983 lopulla Oy Sisu-Auto Ab:n esittelyautoksi. Oli tiedossa, että Helsingin kaupungin liikennelaitoksella oli alkamassa pitkän tauon jälkeen linja-autojen hankintakierros ja Sisu muiden joukossa oli innokas tarjoamaan uusimman sukupolven tuotettaan. Hankinta poikkesi kaikista edeltäneistä hankinnoista sikäli, että nyt HKL oli tosissaan hankkimassa nivelbusseja. Ennen hankintapäätöksiä liikennelaitos päätti ottaa koekäyttöön neljä eri merkkistä nivelbussia. Kyseinen esittelyauto ATJ-272 edusti Sisua, tämän korina oli HKL:mäiseen tyyliin Wiima. 
Auto oli HKL:n käytössä keväällä 1984, järjestysnumero oli 4. Vuoden 1984 aikana HKL päätti hankkia autonsa Volvolta ja Sisu päätyi takaisin myyjälleen.
Vuotta myöhemmin auto oli Porin Linjat Oy:n käytössä. Seuraavana talvena auto siirtyi STA:n käyttöön saaden nron 41. Keväällä 1987 auto viimein maalattiin STA:n väreihin ja nro muuttui 176:ksi. Vuokrasopimus päättyi 1992 ja jossain vaiheessa auto siirtyi Turkuun.
Kyseinen Sisu kävi 1980-luvun puolenvälin tietämissä vielä Tampereellakin.
Kuva Porista. JNo-foto

----------


## JSL

Ihmeen hyvin on tuokin harvinaisuus pysynyt käytössä. Mikä kone siinä on?

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Ihmeen hyvin on tuokin harvinaisuus pysynyt käytössä. Mikä kone siinä on?


Alustan malli on Sisu BK-200D eli 200kW eli 270hv tehoinen DAF-moottori keskellä. Tämä moottori pohjautuu Leyland O.680 -koneeseen, äänikin on kovin samanlainen ja yhtä huonosti kylmäkäynnistyy... Vaihteistona on 3-portainen(!) Voith ja huippunopeus taitaa jäädä 70km/h tasolle. Auto on tosiaan päässyt koko ikänsä helpolla ja tämänhetkiset ajokilometrit ovat luokkaa 374000!! Autohan on välillä seissyt vuosia odottamassa käyttöä ja STA:n aikanakin se oli lähinnä käytössä ruuhka-aikoina.
Hauskaa sinänsä, että juuri tämä auto tiettävästi viimeinen ajossa oleva entinen HKL:n koenivelbussi. Mersu/Ajokki HKL 2 (->STA ->Savonlinja) on ollut pois pelistä jo pitkään, Volvo-Wiima HKL 8500 ex 5 on jo Tallinna Autobussikoondiksen toimesta maha kantud ja lammutatud. Scania/Ajokki HKL 3 (->Westend ->TransBus) on nähty viimeksi monta vuotta sitten Kronstadtissa, joten ei luultavasti ole enää elossa.

----------


## Hujis

Tässä tämä kyseinen komeus.

----------


## Niko

http://www.oyanderssonab.fi/images/B.../slides/33.jpg

----------


## Scania-111

> http://www.oyanderssonab.fi/images/B.../slides/33.jpg


Eipä nuo kuvalinkit kumpainenkaan toimi. Yritin Googlettaa vaikka millä Koiramäki-niveltä, tuloksetta. Eikös kellään ole (tuoretta) kuvaa kyseisestä wempaimesta. Ainakin jos joku on kesäisin n.12:00 aikaan tuossa kiertoajelu pysäkillä Aurakadulla niin sieltä pitäisi vehje löytymän. Mitenkäs tuo mahtaa ajaa noita eri reittejä, kun löysin tietoa että muutamaa eri reittiä ajelee päivästä riippuen. Reittejä ei liene missään selostettu, valokuvauksen kannalta olisi vain mukava tietää tarkemmin.

Mitenkä muuten oli oliko Sisu-nivel koskaan "TLO-ajossa", koska muistelen että vielä vanhojen Askaisten Auto - tallien aikana auto oli TLO-värisenä seisomassa.
Ideana heitän että olisi suomalaisen (linja-)auto historian kannalta tuo nivel-Sisu todellakin säilyttämisen arvoinen, varsinkin kun mm. sisustakin taitaa olla suht originaali penkkejä myöden. Niko voinee kommentoida ajatusta/tuksia.

Aihetta sivuten on hauskanen muisto että myös Kille ja Elsa (TuKL) olivat Sisu-Wiimoja molemmat. Nämä lienee molemmat enään muistoja vain.

----------


## Scania-111

Muuten tuo ikäloppu savuttava "euro -5"  :Biggrin:  moottorinen jyrä joutaisi jo eläkkeelle. Kovin tuntuu tarkoitushakuiselta tuo Koiramäki käyttö, kun ei auto kelpaa muuhun niin sitten turisteja kuskaamaan. Ainakin vuodelle 2011 (sattuneesta syystä), pitäisi löytyä sentään hieman asiallisempi laite. Vaikka joku saneerattu Ikarus tai olisihan tässä oiva "rako" GD-bussille. Turku touring joka on tuossa tilaajana ilmeisesti, luulisi myös kiinnittävän edes hieman huomiota kaluston tasoon/kuntoon. Kyllä kiertoajelu autolta olisi kohtuullista vaatia koneilmastointi (kesäkäyttö) ja edes osittainen matalattiaisuus (lastenvaunut) Sisu on lähinnä noloke jo.

----------


## Topfer

Näin tänään ko. bussin. On se kyllä helkutin söpö ilmestys noitten kykyaikaisten rinnalla. Jospa sitä jotenkin uudistaisi sisältä (lähinnä ilmastoinnin pistäisi), niin sehän voisi palvella vielä sen 10 vuotta. Onhan se niin sympaattinen näky kaikkien uusien Volvojen ja muiden keskuudessa.

----------


## bussifriikki

Anderssonin sivulla on kuva. Näin tuon kyseisen bussin eilen ajossa.

----------

